# Whoo! Hoo! Cloud's got a date!



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

A vet date, that is! 

next weds i am driving down to Sarasota and Cloud is FINALLY going to get his tumor removed! i'm so excited for him!

keep him in your thoughts


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay!!! I hope his surgery goes well and they get all of that pesky tumor out! Give Cloud a cuddle for me (or just a treat!) and Lily and I will definitely be thinking about him!


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Tsk Tsk! you KNOW Cloud will not cuddle, how many times do i have to tell you!? lol, i will give him an extra pinch of mealworms tonight at dinner, and i'll tell him they're from Lily


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww! i wish you both good luck! i hope everying goes smoothly! you are in all our thoughts here!
keep us updated!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oops, I'm sorry! :? The mealworms will be perfect then! Lily hopes Cloud enjoys them!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

good luck!!!! add me too that meal worm namelist!!!!!!  hope cloud is all better and healthy next time we hear from u


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

yaaaaaaaay!  add another mealie from juicebox to cloud!  with a big hug.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

let us know how it goes for sure! i wish cloud an easy road to recovery!


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Geeze! with all the meal worms being added he's never gonna eat his dinner, just the treats! 

Thanks, hopefully recovery will be easy and pain free for the little bugger. but i do intend to keep him drugged so he's flyin' high 

i'll keep y'all posted and take pictures as soon as i can!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

OOOO how exciting!!!!!

Good Luck Cloud! Our quills are crossed!


----------

